# Previsões segundo os modelos (até 2 semanas) - Janeiro 2023



## João Pedro (1 Jan 2023 às 12:51)

*Previsões segundo os modelos (até 2 semanas)*

A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 2 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.

Previsões segundo os modelos: até 2 semanas (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para previsões generalizadas, de curto a médio prazo, desde _nowcasting_ (previsões de curtíssimo prazo), situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação, análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução, a previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter algum cuidado e rigor, dando ênfase à comparação de modelos e ensembles, análise de cenários e convergências, tendências gerais, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis

Nowcasting Radares*
- IPMA dinâmico
- MeteoGalicia (Norte)
- AEMET (Espanha e regiões fronteiriças portuguesas)

*Nowcasting Satélite*
- Sat24 Ibéria
- Sat24 Madeira
- Eumetsat Realtime
- Eumetsat EUMETView (escolher RGB composites)
- NASA GOES East (p/ Açores, embora limitado, escolher North Hemisphere)

*Nowcasting Descargas eléctricas*
- IPMA DEA
- MeteoGalicia DEA (Norte)
- Blitzortung | Mapa dinâmico (Rede entusiastas)
- Euclid
- OPC Lightning Strike Density (Açores/Madeira/Atlântico)
- AEMET DEA (Canárias/Madeira)

*Nowcasting Análise*
- Análise Eumetrain (Satélite+parâmetros ECMWF, etc, apenas para as 0,6,12 e 18z
- Cartas superfície MetOffice
- Análise frontal IPMA (escolher ECMWF+Análise frontal)
- NOAA OPC Atlantic Analysis
- Cartas superfície IM BERLIN

*Modelos de alta resolução*
- IPMA Arome Continente ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Portugal continental-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Madeira ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Madeira-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Açores ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Açores-Arome)
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~2km, até 36h
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~5km, até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Norte ~4km, até 96h
- CLIMAAT WRF Açores, 6/24km, até 72h
- CLIMAAT WRF Madeira, ~2/8km, até 72h

*Modelos de média resolução*
- IPMA ALADIN Continente ~9km, até 48h (escolher Península ibérica-Aladin)
- Meteociel ARPEGE Ibéria ~9km, até 96h
- AEMET HIRLAM EuroAtlantico ~12km até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Ibéria ~12km, até 96h
- MetOffice Euro4 ~12km, até 48h

*Modelos globais, baixa resolução*
- GFS: MeteoPT | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: MeteoPT| Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: MeteoPT| Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)

*Ensembles*
- Meteociel (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- Wetterzentrale (GFS)
- Weatheronline (GFS, ECMWF, CMC, etc)
- ECMWF Ensemble mean and spread (média ensemble e spread em 4 parâmetros)

*Outputs especializados*
- Lightningwizard Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)
- Estofex Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)

*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Jan 2023 às 21:56)

Primeira quinzena de Janeiro deverá ser de bloqueio anticiclónico e eventuais passagens de frentes frias aquando a substituição do AA. 

Noites serão de céu limpo, arrefecimento será brusco com poucas horas de sol. Quase todo o território com mínimas de 5ºC ou menores durante esta semana. Durante o dia também deverá estar sempre céu limpo. Indice UV estará muito baixo, aproveitem os banhos de sol!   

Será uma boa semana para estalibilizar os campos e taludes com a chuva toda de Dezembro.


----------



## Northern Lights (2 Jan 2023 às 11:46)

Ainda se prevêm dias bem chuvosos no norte, em particular entre 6 e 10 de janeiro.
Quanto mais a sul, menos chuva cairá.
Tenho férias marcadas para o minho entre 5 e 10 de janeiro. 
Parece que vou ter azar num aspeto e sorte no outro 

Até dia 5, vamos ter uns belos dias de sol.


----------



## StormRic (2 Jan 2023 às 18:29)

Northern Lights disse:


> Ainda se prevêm dias bem chuvosos no norte, em particular entre 6 e 10 de janeiro.
> Quanto mais a sul, menos chuva cairá.
> Tenho férias marcadas para o minho entre 5 e 10 de janeiro.
> Parece que vou ter azar num aspeto e sorte no outro
> ...



GFS 12z mete mais de 80 mm para Braga, por exemplo, de 6 a 10, e mais algum acumulado signficativo para 12.
Ainda alguma chuva, fraca, para Lisboa (10 mm talvez), de 6 a 8 e pode até chegar ao Algarve a 8.


----------



## frederico (3 Jan 2023 às 20:09)

Chuva a partir de dia 7 a Norte de Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela. Depois dia 10 o anticiclone volta por tempo indeterminado.


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2023 às 10:10)

Aqui vamos nós outra vez   de novo acumulados elevados a Norte/Noroeste..

Apesar de as temperaturas terem descido para valores mais normais para a época, não se vislumbra, para já, uma entrada fria e que possa trazer alguma neve às serras.

Tudo muito de oeste e sudoeste como tem sido a regra nos últimos meses extremamente chuvosos


----------



## Cesar (4 Jan 2023 às 13:50)

Pois se calhar entradas frias e com neve lá para Fevereiro.


----------



## StormRic (4 Jan 2023 às 18:29)

Snifa disse:


> Aqui vamos nós outra vez   de novo acumulados elevados a Norte/Noroeste..


Mais um fim de semana negro para o Noroeste. Sim, porque na situação presente tudo o que caia acima dos 50mm/dia é desnecessário e destrutivo.
ECMWF, GFS a convergirem.






						ECMWF | Charts
					






					charts.ecmwf.int
				




E entre a saída de ontem das 12h e a saída de hoje das 00h a previsão piorou.
Ainda não se consegue ver nesse link a previsão de hoje das 12h.

E também se perspectiva uma 6ªfeira 13 com cut-off a esbarrar na costa oeste, mas isto a uma grande distância. No entanto, ontem essa cut-off ainda mal se desenhava, apenas um pequeno vale acompanhando uma cauda de frente fria, mas na saída de hoje já estava formada.

Mas voltando ao próximo fim de semana, a ciclogénese tem sido sucessivamente prevista a cavar cada vez mais. Na 6ªfeira (dia 6) é prevista pressão central de 946 hPa.
Com esta força, o AA descai mais um pouco para sul e abre caminho a uma sequência de sistemas frontais temporariamente estacionária durante o fim de semana sobre o Noroeste.

Esta é a sequência de 12h em 12h prevista pelo MetOffice até Sábado (saída das 12h de hoje):


























Edição: já há cartas das 12h do ECMWF. A situação parece ter melhorado ligeiramente mas mantém-se > 80 mm pelos vales do Minho e Lima (além, claro, do PNPG).






						ECMWF | Charts
					






					charts.ecmwf.int


----------



## Scan_Ferr (4 Jan 2023 às 21:18)

Mais uma moedinha, mais uma voltinha.


----------



## miguel (4 Jan 2023 às 23:09)

Mais do mesmo, aqui só se aproveitou os primeiros 15 dias de Dezembro...


----------



## StormRic (5 Jan 2023 às 01:32)

E Domingo, repete-se uma situação que tem todo o potencial para mais problemas de inundações, mas também uma incerteza na latitude e nas ondulações que o sistema de frentes pode ou não ter.
Entre as duas cartas há 24 horas de intervalo, com um sistema frontal de sector largo e o AA a forçar o seu lugar de volta.
Compare-se ainda a carta de ontem dia 4 para Domingo 8 (a 96 horas) com a carta de anteontem a 120 horas em spoiler (para Domingo também, claro).


Spoiler: Previsão para Domingo 8 (saída das 12h de dia 3)


----------



## StormRic (5 Jan 2023 às 14:57)

Ciclogénese explosiva, quase *50 hPa em 24 horas* !

Das 6h às 6h, descida de 47 hPa. Um "furacão" não tropical.






De 993 hPa hoje às 12h para *945 hPa *amanhã às 12h.











Há previsão de ainda descer aos 939 hPa.


----------



## srr (5 Jan 2023 às 15:00)

Qual a influencia aqui no nosso retângulo, dessa previsão ?


----------



## StormRic (5 Jan 2023 às 15:08)

srr disse:


> Qual a influencia aqui no nosso retângulo, dessa previsão ?



Ondulação de fundo de altura superior a 6 metros na costa ocidental do continente, a chegar no Domingo de manhã, com período de mais de 17 segundos.











Na circulação periférica arrastará sistemas frontais que vão atingir especialmente o Noroeste no fim de semana, como já previsto.


----------



## srr (5 Jan 2023 às 15:15)

StormRic disse:


> Ondulação de fundo de altura superior a 6 metros na costa ocidental do continente, a chegar no Domingo de manhã, com período de mais de 17 segundos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bom para ir á Nazaré :-)


----------



## StormRic (5 Jan 2023 às 16:10)

Até dia 19, o GFS 06z de hoje totaliza um acumulado no *Noroeste* igual ao acumulado normal do mês de Janeiro. A  somar-se ao que já acumulou nos dois primeiros dias do mês, teremos assim, caso esta previsão se concretize, um *acumulado acima da média normal*.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jan 2023 às 16:15)

Queda brutal da pressão central prevista para esta ciclogénese: 48 hPa = 2 hPa/hora em média, durante pelo menos 24 horas.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jan 2023 às 18:19)

Das 18h de hoje às 3h de amanhã, a ciclogénese vai descer a pressão central à razão de *10 hPa cada 3 horas*, segundo o ECMWF.
A fase explosiva abranda às 9h de amanhã, tendo o cavamento atingido os 40 hPa em 15 horas; descerá ainda a menos de 945 hPa nas 6 horas seguintes, mantendo-se neste valor até às 21h e inferior a 950 hPa durante mais 12 horas, até às 9h de Sábado. É todo este tempo em que se mantém nestes valores de pressão central muito baixa que se gera a ondulação marítima maior.


----------



## StormRic (5 Jan 2023 às 18:34)

GFS 12z prevê 34,1mm para Faro, nos dois eventos, deste fim de semana (5,6 mm) e, principalmente, o evento de 13 para 14.

Infelizmente, o segundo evento é uma previsão a mais de 180 horas 



Spoiler: Previsão Faro GFS 12z


----------



## frederico (Sexta-Feira às 02:21)

Hoje ao final do dia já poderemos ter alguma precipitação. 






Dia 7, mais chuva no local de sempre. E dia 8 também. 






Dia 8.







Será um evento que fai favorecer sobretudo a Galiza, o Norte de Portugal e as regiões do Centro a norte de de Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela.


----------



## srr (Sexta-Feira às 08:23)

StormRic disse:


> Até dia 19, o GFS 06z de hoje totaliza um acumulado no *Noroeste* igual ao acumulado normal do mês de Janeiro. A  somar-se ao que já acumulou nos dois primeiros dias do mês, teremos assim, caso esta previsão se concretize, um *acumulado acima da média normal*.



Aqui os vizinhos metem este Mapa, a dizer que estamos abaixo da média !!??


----------



## Cesar (Sexta-Feira às 13:28)

Se aquele Ciclone estivesse frente á Costa Ocidental teríamos bastantes estragos.


----------



## srr (Sexta-Feira às 15:34)

Cesar disse:


> Se aquele Ciclone estivesse frente á Costa Ocidental teríamos bastantes estragos.


Portugal, não está preparado, para isso, mas qualquer dia é dia


----------



## StormRic (Sexta-Feira às 15:38)

srr disse:


> Aqui os vizinhos metem este Mapa, a dizer que estamos abaixo da média !!??



Qual é a data desta previsão a médio/longo prazo? (Não é a data da partilha do facebook...). Já não estará ultrapassada, tal como foram ultrapassadas anteriores previsões para o Outono 2022? Aliás, só com os dois primeiros dias de Janeiro e o que vai caír no fim de semana, aquele mapa já fica esburacado pelo menos no Noroeste. As previsões a médio/longo prazo estão pouco credíveis no actual quadro de mudança.


----------



## Snifa (Sexta-Feira às 16:52)

IPMA


Informação especial*Comunicado válido entre* *2023-01-06 15:51:00* e *2023-01-08 23:59:00*Assunto_:_ Novo episódio de precipitação no fim de semana em Portugal ContinentalDepois de alguns dias sem precipitação, a passagem de sistemas frontais pelo continente no fim de semana (7 e 8 de janeiro) irá dar origem à ocorrência de precipitação forte e persistente no litoral a norte do Cabo Mondego, em especial na região do Minho.

Nestes locais, a precipitação forte irá ocorrer entre a madrugada e o princípio da tarde de sábado e entre a madrugada e tarde de domingo, podendo os valores acumulados variar entre 100 e 180 mm nas regiões montanhosas e entre 80 e 100 mm nas regiões não montanhosas (Figura 1).

Estes eventos de precipitação serão também acompanhados de vento forte, com rajadas que poderão atingir 85 km/h no litoral da região Norte e nas terras altas. 

Haverá também forte agitação marítima na costa ocidental a partir do final de dia 7 e durante todo o dia 8, com ondas de 5 a 6 metros de altura significativa a norte do Cabo da Roca e 4 a 5 metros a sul do referido cabo.



Data de edição: 2023-01-06 15:51:26



Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão meteorológica para os próximos dias consultar:






						IPMA - Previsão descritiva
					






					www.ipma.pt
				









						Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera
					






					www.ipma.pt
				




Para mais detalhes sobre os avisos meteorológicos emitidos consultar:





						IPMA - Avisos Meteorológicos em linha temporal
					






					www.ipma.pt
				




Para mais detalhes sobre a previsão para a navegação marítima consultar:





						IPMA - Boletins
					






					www.ipma.pt


----------



## StormRic (Sexta-Feira às 18:02)

Sistema frontal começa a entrar hoje à noite, frente quente-sector quente estreito mal definido durante a madrugada e início da manhã, frente fria ao início da tarde. Ambas as frentes trarão acumulados volumosos ao Noroeste:














A frente fria dissipa-se antes de chegar ao Algarve e mesmo do vale do Tejo para sul terá actividade reduzida.
Breve intervalo na chuva moderada/forte até à meia-noite, voltando então novamente com a chegada do sistema frontal alargado que trará chuva persistente durante todo o dia de Domingo terminando só na 2ªfeira de madrugada. Não só devido a este sistema mas também, logo a seguir, a uma nova frente fria com orientação Oeste-leste e pós-frontal empurrado por crista de altas pressões, projectada para norte pelo AA, e que virá separar a anterior depressão atlântica muito cavada de outra nova.














2ª ao meio-dia, o continente estará sob essa crista de altas pressões.
Os Açores estarão no grande sector quente, associado à nova depressão, em movimento para nordeste. Ainda é bastante incerto se as frentes deste sistema chegam o suficiente a sul para atingirem o continente de forma significativa. Depende do AA ganhar rapidamente posição sobre a Península Ibérica, como está previsto a médio prazo pelo ECM.


----------



## StormRic (Sábado às 17:10)

Situação para a próxima madrugada e manhã é condicionada por esta ondulação da frente. O resultado é típico, com chuva persistente, e forte na passagem ou permanência das frentes. Há ainda assinalada um linha de instabilidade no sector quente alargado, indicação de que nesta massa de ar há condições para células fortes e talvez trovoada.


----------



## StormRic (Sábado às 19:32)

A previsão do NOAA do percurso do pequeno mínimo de pressão, associado ao vértice da ondulação do sistema frontal, que vai passar durante a próxima madrugada e manhã nas regiões norte e centro do continente, é esta. O enquadramento é aproximadamente a área que a imagem de satélite mostra.


----------



## Snifa (Hoje às 10:29)

Muito interessante esta saída do GFS 6 z, para quem gosta de frio e neve que tanto têm estado ausentes neste Inverno, ainda falta tempo, é só para a proxima semana.

Esta entrada fria é vista por vários modelos, embora com diferentes intensidades.











Já se sabe que neve a cotas baixas é raro, mas não descartaria umas cotas médias se tal se confirmar, e naturalmente houver precipitação suficiente.

Este Outono/Inverno têm sido tão atípicos, em termos de temperaturas acima da média e chuvas persistentes, que não me admiraria nada que passemos para o outro "extremo" (mais frio e que tem faltado)


----------



## Dias Miguel (Hoje às 13:15)

Snifa disse:


> não me admiraria nada que passemos para o outro "extremo" (mais frio e que tem faltado)


Basta ver o gráfico que o Orion publicou no Seguimento Livre para perceber que qualquer sítio pode passar dos 8 para os 80 em questão de dias, para não dizer em poucas horas...

Mas também digo que, nos últimos dias, o GFS está constantemente a prometer frio, mas "chutando" sempre para além das 100 horas... Mas, como sabemos, esse síndrome do adiamento acaba por realizar-se, mais semana, menos semana.


----------



## hurricane (Hoje às 14:39)

Snifa disse:


> Muito interessante esta saída do GFS 6 z, para quem gosta de frio e neve que tanto têm estado ausentes neste Inverno, ainda falta tempo, é só para a proxima semana.
> 
> Esta entrada fria é vista por vários modelos, embora com diferentes intensidades.
> 
> ...



Previsoes interessantes que os modelos estao a mostrar aqui para a Bélgica também, com a possiblidade de um bom nevao. Normalmente sao estas frentes polares frias que trazem muita neve. As frentes de Leste como a que tivemos nas primeiras duas semanas de Dezembro sao secas.


----------

